# 1952 jd m



## DylanK15 (Apr 25, 2012)

Can anybody tell me how long it might take to put a head on one of these 2cyl engines?

Also can you use the rubber gasket stuff to seal em together or do you have to buy a head gasket?


Im also looking for pictures of the quik-tatch hitch on these model M tractors. GOOGLE HAS FAILED ME!

Any help would be appriciated


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*Model M with Touch-O-Matic*

DylanK15
Check out this site. This link should take you directly to the article and pictures of the three point hitch. Although this guy is converting his over, it might give you an idea of what you are looking for. Apparently the hyd pump was run off of the engine and was configured to allow the operator to lift and lower the arms independently.

http://johnnypopper.com/gifs/M/M3pt.shtml

Cheers
Bill
Ps. I'd get a head gasket, rather than the rubber gasket stuff.


----------

